# USBCONNECT 881 AT&T (Sierra Wireless 881) Aircard



## Caerthose (May 23, 2005)

I'm running a laptop with Vista Home Premium with service pack 1. I have had this Sierra Wireless 881 USB aircard for 6 months. For the first month there were no real issues with it, but for the past 5 months it's been disconnecting like crazy. Sometimes it works fine, most of the time it disconnects whenever i open or switch whatever website i'm browsing. It's getting very irritating. Not sure what other specs I should post (or if i need to post them at all). I don't have any other issues with the laptop and I only purchased it about 6 months ago as well so it's hardly a piece of junk. I've searched for other people with these issues and found a couple on other forums and such, but no one ever posted how to resolve this. It's also not something as simple as checking my usb settings to see if they are being shut off (re: via power management). I've checked that already. Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by dealing with AT&T, I presume they supplied the Aircard?


----------

